# CF Gym Facilties For Dependants And The Cost- merged.



## lone bugler (7 May 2008)

hi just a quick question, CF gym facilities (EX. a gym on base) is accessible free of charge to anyone with a military ID right? ( regardless regular force, reserves of supplimentry reserves)

is this correct?


----------



## geo (7 May 2008)

Regular... check
Reserves.... those who are on Cl B & C over a certain period of time.
Reservists who are cl A are eligible for gym access at a moderate sum.....
(IMHO it should be free but - no one asked me)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Regular... check
> Reserves.... those who are on Cl B & C over a certain period of time.
> *Reservists who are cl A are eligible for gym access at a moderate sum.....*
> (IMHO it should be free but - no one asked me)



Think that varies base to base Geo, I know here at CFS St. John's the gym is accessable to everyone at no cost just sign the book and indicate which unit and what class of service.


----------



## MARS (7 May 2008)

It is similar here in Toronto (at the ASU) as it is at CFS St. John's.  With the recent changes making it mandatory for Class A personnel to pass the EXPRES test, ASU(T) has opened their gym facilities 24/7, regardless of Class of Service.  Again, just requires you to show your ID and sign in.


----------



## geo (8 May 2008)

Oh ???   will have to check - I know it didn't work that way in Montreal up till last November.  Because of my two knee surgeries, have only started using the Gym facilities again as of this week.

Stand by!


----------



## kratz (8 May 2008)

The gyms in Halifax is open to all reseres as well. Show your ID, sign the book and off to your routine.


----------



## militarymum (21 May 2008)

Would this be a good place to ask a question about the facilities at St. Jean with the reopening of the college to first year and CEGEP students this fall?  Curious students would like to know and there isn't much information on the website.


----------



## geo (21 May 2008)

Gym facilities have been available at Fort St-Jean throughout the quiet years.
RMC candidates have been spending a year at the Fort (prep year) (= CEGEP Yr 1) prior to moving on to Kingston... so the Second CEGEP year won't be too much of a problem.
ALSO
Over the last couple of years, more and more personnel have moved back onto the campus... (Language school and Leadership school).  With the addition of service personnel, facilities have adjusted accordingly.

Umm.... so what's your question militarymum?


----------



## dimsum (21 May 2008)

Unless it's changed in the last 5 months, CF Language School students have to use the (admittedly very nice) gym at the MEGA.  If they want to use the one at CMR, they need to buy a membership.  However, Prep year students can use the CMR gym for free.


----------



## geo (21 May 2008)

With the full reactivation of CMR, you can expect the "membership" B/S to dissapear... 
And for someone to schlep from CMR to the MEGA just to use the Gym.... ya gotta be kidding! Too far!


----------



## dimsum (21 May 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> And for someone to schlep from CMR to the MEGA just to use the Gym.... ya gotta be kidding! Too far!



Agreed...there were a lot of people who used the gym right after class for that very reason


----------



## militarymum (22 May 2008)

My son is headed to St. Jean in August for first year.  He has visited Kingston and was impressed with the facilities.  Due to school and team commitments, he hasn't had a chance to visit St. Jean yet and was curious about the facilities there.  His question is particularly about ergometers and weight training equipment, whether there is any at St. Jean?


----------



## geo (22 May 2008)

Plenty of weight training equipment in St Jean.
As stated, the CMR cadets have full use of the gym facilities on the premisses - which, last time I was there, was in an annex of the Theatre.  Just like most Nautilus / Energie Cardio facilities in town.  Considering that the Fort is going back to being "full" military, you can expect the facilities to grow & improve.


----------



## kratz (21 Jun 2008)

We have just moved to Borden from Halifax and are informed that as a service couple, we must pay $120 per year to use the base facilities. 

I AM OUTRaged. I am ordered on my own time to be fit and in other bases where I can work at being fit is free, I must pay?

I am told that becasue PSP is in charge of the facilities, they can make the rules between bases. 

In all honesty, the move out of the East coast culture is taking a toll on me. I need to vent a comment.


----------



## Strike (21 Jun 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> We have just moved to Borden from Halifax and are informed that as a service couple, we must pay $120 per year to use the base facilities.
> 
> I AM OUTRaged. I am ordered on my own time to be fit and in other bases where I can work at being fit is free, I must pay?
> 
> ...



That's odd.  Everytime I've visited the gym there I didn't have to pay...just show my ID.  Are you sure this isn't part of the Rec system for clubs and such?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jun 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> We have just moved to Borden from Halifax and are informed that as a service couple, we must pay $120 per year to use the base facilities.
> 
> I AM OUTRaged. I am ordered on my own time to be fit and in other bases where I can work at being fit is free, I must pay?
> 
> ...



Did you ask for the policy that authorizes them to do this?  Did you ask thru your CoC?  Do units get charged for gym floor time, etc etc? 

This sounds like complete BS to me and being that I already pay my taxes (which funds DND) I'd not be paying them one cent, and I would be walking in and using that gym.

Yes, I like to throw rocks in ponds.   ;D


----------



## kratz (22 Jun 2008)

> Did you ask for the policy that authorizes them to do this?



Thank you for the suggestion. I was so stymied with things that I knew I missed something.


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Jun 2008)

Kratz,

They have to be talking about a CAC membership which comes off your pay at I believe $12 a pay for yourself and your wife and children.  All CF Gym faciltes are free to use for CF members. To use the facilites as a non CF member requires the CAC card.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jun 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Kratz,
> 
> They have to be talking about a CAC membership which comes off your pay at I believe $12 a pay for yourself and your wife and children.  All CF Gym faciltes are free to use for CF members. To use the facilites as a non CF member requires the CAC card.



But in his post, he says they are a service couple, which I took to mean both are CF pers.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Jun 2008)

Sounds like much the same fitness facility use situation I encountered at Borden 30+, 20+ and 10 years ago.  Based on the amount, you probably described Borden Community Recreation Association Membership.  Back then the explanation was that serving soldiers could use the basic facilities for fitness training but if they wanted to use "all" the amenities at the Buell Centre (and other locations) they had to have a membership.  The justification then was that many of the facilities were acquired (and operated) by NPF not the taxpayer.


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Jun 2008)

Eye

I saw that I was just giving the rules for a CAC card, his wife and him should have full access to the base facilites without a CAC card.


----------



## exgunnertdo (22 Jun 2008)

I was in Borden till last summer, as a service couple.  We paid $10 per month for the kids to have a card (family membership), but they didn't give us cards, since we had military ID.  I asked the question outright if we (hubby and I) needed to pay, since we were debating whether we needed the family membership since the kids were young.  We were told it was just for the kids, since we were military.  Used the gym, the pool, the rink, and so on and didn't have to pay another dime (for us or the kids).  Signed the kids up for various lessons and activities and got the member discount.

The facility there (not sure about other bases) is a combination of public/NPF funded.  It is the CF National Sport centre, so it gets a lot of public money.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jun 2008)

$10 a month for the kids sounds more reasonable than making service personnel pay.


----------



## kratz (22 Jun 2008)

> "It is the CF National Sport centre, so it gets a lot of public money"



This may go a long way to explain why there is a cost for the facilities. It is a better answer than the one I had from a supervisor that all bases should be chargeing a fee.


----------



## exgunnertdo (22 Jun 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> $10 a month for the kids sounds more reasonable than making service personnel pay.


Right - and I was told that the $10 per month was only for the kids.  We only needed to pay for them to use the facilities.  For example - if we didn't buy the membership and came with the kids for public swim, we'd pay for them, but not for us.  Not sure whether we got bad info or the person who asked the original question did, but we were told we (the grown ups) did not need a membership.

Now - there are definitely clubs that are part of the Borden Rec Association (or whatever it's called), like the ski club, and so on.  You may need a membership to do those things, I don't know.

In fact, my sister-in-law (service member) came to visit with her family and we all went for public swim in the outdoor pool and she didn't have to pay, just showed her mil ID.


----------



## Strike (22 Jun 2008)

Kratz,

If it is run anything like Petawawa, if you want to be a member of a course, or take certain "after hours" classes (not run during lunch and such), a CAC membership would give you a discount.


----------



## LuvsMud (15 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know if Ottawa fitness facilities have a cac access system like Petawawa for non-military? In the process of joining reserves. I drive by the ranges everyday to and from work. I'd much rather work out there than the Wave pool.  :


----------



## Hattie56 (10 Jan 2014)

Hello, just a quick question I can't seem to find the answer to. I get sworn in on jan. 21 for reg force. My wife wants to get a gym membership for the base we live close to. The question is, when can she get one as a military family price? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2014)

I'd suggest going to see PSP at the gym on your local base.  You will probably need a military ID card.


----------



## Ayrsayle (10 Jan 2014)

I just went throught this with my wife recently: bring proof being a military member and you'll both need to fill out some paperwork.  You end up paying for a CRA membership for your wife, but the costs are substantially less then a civilian gym (and give her access to programing, etc).  In Edmonton it cost 11 dollars a month or so, which can either come as a deduction to your pay, or you can pay it outright.


----------



## DAA (10 Jan 2014)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Hello, just a quick question I can't seem to find the answer to. I get sworn in on jan. 21 for reg force. My wife wants to get a gym membership for the base we live close to. The question is, when can she get one as a military family price? Any help would be appreciated.



Here is the link for your area.

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Halifax/EN/Pages/default.aspx

And here is the link from the "Main" page for other locations across Canada --->  http://www.cfcommunitygateway.com/en/index.asp


----------

